# An unusual insect



## Warrigal (Dec 15, 2021)

I found this little creature upside down in my garage yesterday. At first I thought it was a dead cockroach but on closer examination I saw that it was something much more unusual.

I had a rolled up newspaper in my hand and bent down to allow it to grab hold and I brought it inside the house.
I was able to photograph it because, although obviously alive, it did not mind my presence and showed no inclination to crawl or fly away.

It is, I believe, an assassin fly.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 15, 2021)

It looks like an assassin fly. You might wanna keep him around for a while because they eat common-houseflies. 
Except....you guys don't have common-anything, do you?


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 15, 2021)

After photographing him inside the house I took him outside and placed him on a gardenia bush. He is still there this morning, having survived a very windy rain storm. He is hanging on by his toe nails. I try to take another photo.

I am very intrigued by this fly.

By the way, if you think we don't have common flies in OZ you haven't seen this


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 15, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> After photographing him inside the house I took him outside and placed him on a gardenia bush. He is still there this morning, having survived a very windy rain storm. He is hanging on by his toe nails. I try to take another photo.
> 
> I am very intrigued by this fly.
> 
> By the way, if you think we don't have common flies in OZ you haven't seen this


I see....they just do uncommon things. Our flies normally wait till you're dead.


----------

